# MBTI type and writing style



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm curious to see if there are any similarities between the way we write and our type. Purely for fun. So, write something down on paper, take a photo of it and post it here, along with your type.

You can write anything you want, funny, silly, whatever.

xNTP:


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

View attachment 63262


If you can't read it, it says:
Cool  I'm quite curious about this stuff ^.^
Handwriting analysis and stuff. Turns out it was all just psuedo-science :/
^ugliest and most retarded handwriting IN THE WORLD!
always sucked in writing...

Straightness without lines ftw


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

My handwriting's exclusively print, I try to be as objective, clear and simple as I can be in it, valuing straightness.

In my head, my writing is a bit Te. Not sure of my type, though.


----------



## Faiora (May 23, 2010)

I want more of this thread. 
I should post a sample of my writing... just annoying to have to scan it and stuff. >.>


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

History notes


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

My networking notes. Got to love the purple pen...lol


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Moze (Nov 25, 2011)

*INTP*


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

infp
@Moze - your handwriting looks a lot like my brother's, who is also an intp.


----------



## Moze (Nov 25, 2011)

@essiechan thanks. i have strong intj in me too. its almost half n half but INTP ruled over by a small percentage. i sometimes wonder though...


----------



## Giratina (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not sure about this relating to my type. But here is..







my Bivalvia introduction(?) note, which is a little messy because my pen isn't functioning well.


----------



## Helnax (Nov 23, 2013)

if you haven't seen my type, can you guess it?


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

ESTJ:










I tend to write in bullet points, I usually do full sentences though, I hate not writing full sentences. If you'll notice, almost every sentence has a period, I missed two, which is lame. I don't take a ton of notes, though. I usually just type it out, but in my psych class the professor doesn't want us using our laptops in class, so I have to write it down.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

When I pay attention it looks like this:








When not, it looks like this:


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

mine (INFP):


----------



## Winds of Entropy (Dec 1, 2012)

Helnax said:


> View attachment 87999
> 
> 
> if you haven't seen my type, can you guess it?


My first thought was ENFP, but... Then it seemed a tiny bit more INFP. I can't for the life of me tell why it seems that way. I also can't even read what you've written.

*inspects it again*

I... I suspect it may be because... It seems to be in Norwegian, or something similar...

EDIT: Hah! I got both things correct! Here's a pic of my writing. Can you guess _my_ type?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't know my MBTI. What does it look like? =P


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've always been disappointed but proud of my writing at the same time lol


----------



## Helnax (Nov 23, 2013)

Winds of Entropy said:


> My first thought was ENFP, but... Then it seemed a tiny bit more INFP. I can't for the life of me tell why it seems that way. I also can't even read what you've written.
> 
> *inspects it again*
> 
> ...


yes, I'm an INFP! and yes, that was Norwegian! haha

well, I'm not that good at MBTI yet. I only know the types quite alike mine well. I guessed ISTP though and I see you're an INTP, so maybe it wasn't a completely ridiculous guess. ^^"


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> Don't know my MBTI. What does it look like? =P


Ne?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I already posted it in another thread but, once again, here is my shitty handwriting.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Y'all have so pretty handwriting... Can you even understand mine?


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

Infp








none of my letters ever look the same twice >_<;;


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

What type does your gut tell you I am based on handwriting?






Edit: @Lazy Bear

Interesting to note the differences in our writing styles.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

You must consider that I wrote left handed for most of my life, and then I changed to right handed because it hurt less, I messed up something in my elbow and it made writing very difficult and painful. I am still getting better. The context of my writing was from notes in psychology, so it was hurried. It is interesting.


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

[Tried to make it legible, ha ha.] 

Cool thread! I'll go through the rest of it after I post.

--

Edit: Judging by this thread, I can only tell if someone is a Ti-dom so far by looking at their handwriting. Dunno why.


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

jjr667 said:


> View attachment 88256
> 
> 
> i've always been disappointed but proud of my writing at the same time lol



istp/istj


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

What function makes a person have run on sentences or just plain rambling? Because I ramble a lot, use ( ) a lot and tend to (obviously, lol) have long sentences.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

As far as I know, Si and Ti can both lead to long sentences.


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you. My Si tends to be fairly developed. My Ti is low.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

My math stuff










More math stuff, but with more words.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> My math stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pics are broken dude.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 14, 2014)

Any guesses?


----------



## StoryLover221B (Feb 14, 2014)

This says, by the way (because my junky laptop camera didn't do a good job), "I have terrible handwriting, and was always made to practice in elementary school. I'm actually trying here. My usual handwriting looks like this while taking notes:" (and then there are a few notes on Japan as an example from my history textbook.) I'm an INTP, if you are too lazy to look at my signature or whatever.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Lagrange multipliers!


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> Lagrange multipliers!



what the actual fuck


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

INFJ
Outline of a novel I'm working on
View attachment 95209


My siggy
View attachment 95210


----------

